# Hydro turf install question



## The Guy (Jul 28, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but I don't want to destroy a couple hundred dollars of hydroturf. I got some hydroturf sheets with the smooth surface. One of the sides is smooth and the other side has a brushed texture. Does it matter which side is glued down? I sent an email to the company but seeing as it is the weekend I thought I could get a faster answer here. Thanks for your help


----------



## donmac (Jul 28, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, but I got the diamond cut and the bottom is very smooth. I haven't installed mine yet either. Haven't decided what glue to use. What are you using for glue?


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 28, 2012)

I just got some samples. The bottoms of all the 6 pieces they sent me were smooth. I'd say the smooth side is the one you want to glue down.


----------



## The Guy (Jul 30, 2012)

yep found out the smooth side is glued down; I bought some 3m super 90 to use for an adhesive haven't tried it yet though; Thanks for the help guys


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 1, 2012)

3M super 90 is probably your best bet. You'll want to apply a little extra around the edges, though, as this is where mats tend to start peeling up....at least this is true of jet skis. 

It's best to put the mats in the sun, on a flat surface for an hour or so, that way they 'iron out'...nothing more aggravating that trying to install a mat that thinks it's a freaking coil spring....grrr :x 


Also, a few pieces of thin plywood, and some paver bricks or other means of weighting down the board, will hold the mat down firmly until the adhesive sets.

Last year, I installed some blacktip traction mats on my jet ski, and since I have the foot well modification, I had to use a heat gun to help shape the mats to the contours.


----------



## donmac (Aug 2, 2012)

I wound up using the DAP Weldwood contact cement in the red can. I also needed lots of stuff to hold it flat. One more section of floor still needs to be done. Will post pics when done. I used blue tape to tape down all ends that were not on flat surfaces. I also used the 'can' method (mentioned on hydroturf site) of cutting rounded edges on some sections.


----------



## whiteboots16 (Aug 2, 2012)

Where are yall getting this turf from? The ones I was looking at had the 3m backing on them.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's the type I'm used to working with (the self-adhesive backing) It's VERY durable adhesive, no doubt about it. But... you have to make sure to scuff all application surfaces with a scotch brite pad, then wipe with acetone, to guarantee that you've gotten all the dirt, grease, and residue, as the adhesive backing is not very forgiving of foreign matter like that. As long as you install it properly, though, it should last a long time.


----------



## donmac (Aug 2, 2012)

whiteboots16 said:


> Where are yall getting this turf from? The ones I was looking at had the 3m backing on them.


https://hydroturf.com/products/Sheets_of_Hydro-Turf/PWC_+_Boating

I paid $40/sheet for b grade tan diamond cut. You can pay over $100/sheet for first grade adhesive backed turf. If you are buying 4-5 sheets to do floors and decks, you can save a bunch if you lay down contact cement yourself.


----------



## highgeardaddy (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm making final preparations to pply hydro-turf in a Tracker 1654 CC with factory aluminum floors and front deck. There are some monster rivets along the edges of the center consol at the floor. I'd estimate they stick up ~1/8-inch or more from the console flange. Anyone have any experience with Weldwood Cement and the turf over irregularities like this? I was planning on weighing down the perimeter of the turf panels with carpet pad overlain with wood stips and weights in an attempt to apply even pressure along the edges while the glue cures.


----------



## highgeardaddy (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I'm done with the turf install on the Tracker- for future reference if you use Weldwood Contact cement on aluminum you dont need anything to hold it down over irregular surfaces. or press it down to cure If you let it "flash-cure" ~15 minutes afer applying to each surface (turf and boat deck) in accordance with the directions once you touch it down, you cant move it. The biggest challenge is getting that first "stick" of each cut panel straight. Suggest gGet a buddy or two to help keep things in order if you are placing big hydro-turf panels, again once it touches the Weldwood-its there to stay. Lookout ducks, we're almost done with this renovation.

Cheers.


----------

